# Any good campgrounds in the Gulf states?



## KokosMomMom (Jul 18, 2012)

I am considering going on a camping trip and taking the grandkids this time around.  I was hoping to go to Mississippi and Louisiana, along the coast, so that I had the beaches, the learning experience for the grandkids and hit a couple states I have yet to go to.  Are there any senior friendly campgrounds (I have a 5th wheel) where the grandkids would be welcomed? Areas I am looking at are Mobile, AL; Gulfport, MS; and of course New Orleans.

Thank you to anyone who can help me out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 18, 2012)

This site may help...http://www.gulfcoast.org/visitors/hotels/rv-parks-and-campgrounds/


----------

